
Show HN: Realtime multiplayer beat production online - elialbert
http://banger.fm
======
elialbert
Been working on this in my spare time for months - hope you like it! I'm open
to any bugs/features/ideas :)

~~~
GFischer
I know nothing about music but it looks interesting :) congratulations on
shipping!

~~~
elialbert
I probably should've waited till evening to share this but I'm excited. Also,
I should mention that it definitely doesn't work on mobile or older computers.

